

Scaling Erlang - elbrujohalcon
http://erlanginside.com/scaling-erlang-292

======
spooneybarger
This is one sentence that links to real content, skip the middle man and go
directly to:

[http://inakanetworks.com/blog/2011/10/07/scale-test-plan-
sim...](http://inakanetworks.com/blog/2011/10/07/scale-test-plan-simple-
erlang-application/)

